# weak points of the Amaya Xt



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

OK to all you Amaya users .
I have troubles to decide what to buy Amaya , meistergram, barudan.
As there are not many meistergram(new model) users. So not many revews
Maybe you can tell me the weak points of the amaya.
If there are not many I can decide to buy the xt cause I like all the features on it.
But maybe you can tell me if there are a lot of weak points such thread break or anything else 

Thanx and all the best from the Netherlands


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

We had a lot of thread breaks at first with the machine. But after reading about different threads we have found that the ARC Poly that was shipped with the machine was a leading cause. We are slowly changing over to ISACORD and are having a lot less problems , one customer we have to use MADERIA due to colors but it seems to sew well also. Other than that no real problems here 4 years running.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Curtis,

I saw a few thread breaks during the demo as well.
Any others?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't used an Amaya XT but I have heard that the thread on the ends of the rack (both sides) can't be run as fast as the inner cones due to less stability. If speed is a big issue, if you have the chance to check out a machine I would note which cones are being used so you have an accurate idea of how fast the machine can run when any cone is used.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks,
Is this a big issue; in other words is it a bad machine compared to others?
What brand do you use?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

I remember when they launched this model and they said there was no need for backing.... What do they say now?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

they used backing at the demo so I guess that is not the case anymore?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

One other thing 
I really liked the machine so this thread isnot to break it down just 
to get me over the line 
I know that sounds a little strange but when I know the weak points such as teh thread breaking at the demo I can decide if it is as good as I thought it was


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

As an owner of 3 Amaya's, if you have the money go with a Barduan! I had one of the first Amaya's out and after replacing it twice and countless techs all the way up here they finally got it working. Few years later I decided to upgrade to two Amaya XT's, and yes they have worked well but still have problems, trimmer wire keeps breaking and i'ts not an easy fix, I have one that constantly gives me problems. I've tried to talk my husband into getting Barudans but he said it would be too much of a learning curve, plus having to purchase the software would be to expensive. I wonder if Design Shop v9 would work with it. If you live in an area that has a tech then the Amaya would be fine. This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

That's what I thought too, but when I buy the barudan there is no class to learn embroidery.
Just buying and a technician. When I buy a Amayaor meistergram there is a tech and 4 day course to learn.
Plus in the netherlands abarudan is 1,5 more expensive.
Tough choice


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw a demo of the Amaya and what turned me right off where the thread breaks at the demo. 3 in half an hour. I went with Barudan and dont regret it at all. I have just finished doing 180 pieces ( 60 hours work) on 2 Barudan single head machines and had no thread breaks. I am just over the border from you in Germany. Their support and training is first class. My dealer is in Monchen Gladbach. Incredibly helpful people. The price was the same as the Amaya too. 
As for the Maestergram , I have no idea. Sorry, but I have seen on this forum that it might be made in china. 
My 2€cents worth. Good luck what ever you choose.
Earl


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Rene,
I do contract work for a shop that has Amayas. You either love them or hate them, but I know his doesn't sew as well as mine do or he wouldn't contract the work out Go with whoever has the best support in YOUR area. I have brothers whose support is terrific in my area. I also have a Barudan whose support is God awful. Had tons of trouble(as others have with this model) and haven't heard a word from them since. Once I got it fixed(about 6 months later) it has worked well. Most of the brand names; Tajima, Toyota, Brother, Barudan all are about the same quality. There are minor differences, but mostly just that: minor. If you have good support and training, buy from them.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would have to research how fast the outside cones can run effectively and see if that time is much less than the speed intended for that machine. It depends on what type of work you do but most designs only use 1-4 colors so you could work around this situation for most jobs although you wouldn't want to avoid using those needles. Unless the speed of the outside needle was significantly less this shouldn't effect you much but I thought I'd mention it because a lot of people purchase this machine because of its speed.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanx Jennifer,

what brans do you use yourself?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

euh Brand I mean of cours
haha


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

One of the main differences in an Amaya and other brands is what they call material feed, other machines have tension knobs (I think). There is another emb shop just down the road from me, and they run a one head Barudan, they have been in business now for about 13 years and I only know of once that a tech has been to their shop. My friend used to work for them and a tech just happened to come by and they allowed him to service the machine. My friend came over to my shop alot to visit and could not belive what I had to go thru, with thread breaks, service and machine stopping for false thread breaks. About 3 years ago they had to close or move their store because they where tearing down the mall, she called and ask if I would like to purchase but all I wanted was the machine, the asking price $85000 but I declined. Since, another person purchased the 1 head with customer base, talked to her a few weeks back and she also said she has never had one problem, I however have had 2 techs up and replaced 3 major parts. Do you think I'm banging my head on the wall. haha


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

So you would not recommend the Amaya XT haha.
Thanks


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I run Madeira poly most of the time.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Jennifer,

Sorry for my typos.
But what I really meant was what brand machine.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tajima. They run well year after year if well maintained. In addition to being satisfied with the quality of the machine I was able to get machine and software training when I started.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok maybe the title of this thread is wrong.
I can't help to say this amaya xt is US build right and I am not getting the feeling it is as good as barudan/tajima.
How did this happen or maybe I am just wrong?..


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have had Amayas since 2003 and I love mine. I have had the cutter cable break on one of mine, but was able to fix it myself. I was told that they had some problems with that issue in high humidity areas, but didn't think we should have that issue in Arizona, but we are in Arkansas. I guess they thought that the AR stood for Arizona. They have made an adjustment for that part in high humidity areas now. I do not have any issues with the speed on the outside spools. I run all the spools the same and use the outside spools all the time. I have had some issue with false bobbin thread breaks, but found that it was the bobbin thread and not the machine. I love the machine feed feature and don't have to mess with the tension knobs. I had a Brother machine before the Amayas and that was always a problem with it.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm satisfied customer.
Any others?


----------



## michfire01 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have an AMAYA it is the older one, " red one". I can say this I learned on this machine, so I do not know how others sew. However mine is very tempermental. If it does not like the design or the digitizing it will break thread after tread. Also I am not impressed with its ability to sew hats.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I started with the big red and have traded them in for the XTs and they are really much nicer and easier to use than the big red especially on hats. They also have the extended WACF to give them the ability to sew farther around the hats than most other machines.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok I did it!
I bought a barudan Elite pro 15 needle machine and the deco studio with it to start my embroidery business.
Guess I my choice was the barudan cause I heard a lot of good things about the XT but some doubts as well. Th barudan didn't.
And they sold it to me for the same price and offered me the lot (training hoops etc)
I had a lot of doubts (amaya,or the barudan bridgetype, 12 or 15 needle, deco or embroidery etc. etc.) and I hope this is gonna work out for me.
I would like to thank you all for your replies and when I handle the learning curve I hope to help others as well as you all helped me.

Regards from tthe Netherlands ( europe)


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Good Luck Rene. I think you have made the right choice. Any questions you can PM me or post on here. I am not an expert but I will do my best. Glad to help. My second Elite Pro comes tomorrow. 
If you have questions about the Deco Studio you can also use the Wilcom forum. www.embroiderystartup.com very helpful there too. 
Earl


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Danke sehr Earl.
You are appreciated!


----------



## kifcat (Dec 5, 2009)

I have just bought an Amaya XT and had many thread breaks on demo and have many thread breaks in daily use. The BIG ISSUE already, is the MANUAL rethreading - something that simply never crossed my mind. It's realtively easy, just time consuming.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Still have them thread breaks now that you know that?


----------

